# Rachio Settings for Drip Vegetable Garden



## monty (Jul 25, 2017)

Does anyone have any suggestions on setting up rachio to irrigate a vegetable garden with a drip system? Setting it on the flexible daily as an annual it looks like it is watering every 3-4 days for 16 min.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Bump


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I haven't used it. The main thing is to find a nozzle setting that matches your precipitation rate or create one.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1, it really depends on the drip rate, root depth, and other settings.


----------

